# New York ...southeastern Thread.....



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

waiting for the snow ,....temps are high 30's and sunny so far....but not for long.....maybe it'll be wet and heavy.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

to warm to pre salt...................lazy.


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

boooooooooooooorrrrring


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

allright............here comes some more mush and ice...with any luck.


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=OKX&textField1=41.4145&textField2=-73.6838


----------

